# growth spurt, is it normal???



## hyper-Suze (Aug 27, 2012)

Ok I'm a bit concerned, as its my first baby and I'm not sure what's normal and I can't find any info in pregnancy books!

I'm 18 and half wks and until now I've not really been showing/clothes fitting fine etc
In the last week my stomach seems to have ballooned and grown.
Is it normal to grow this much in a week!?!


----------



## Monkey (Aug 28, 2012)

hyper-Suze said:


> Ok I'm a bit concerned, as its my first baby and I'm not sure what's normal and I can't find any info in pregnancy books!
> 
> I'm 18 and half wks and until now I've not really been showing/clothes fitting fine etc
> In the last week my stomach seems to have ballooned and grown.
> Is it normal to grow this much in a week!?!



Hello, almost-identical-in-dates one!

Yes, quite normal from my experience. I've needed mat clothes waaay earlier this time, but seem to have little spurts of growth. My bump used to grow thro the day and be smaller by morning, weirdly.

How're you doing otherwise?


----------



## hyper-Suze (Aug 28, 2012)

Monkey said:


> Hello, almost-identical-in-dates one!
> 
> Yes, quite normal from my experience. I've needed mat clothes waaay earlier this time, but seem to have little spurts of growth. My bump used to grow thro the day and be smaller by morning, weirdly.
> 
> How're you doing otherwise?



Seriously though, my stomach is or seems huge....I'm sure its not normal! It feels too flabby as well, I though it would have meant to have been harder!

yes we've been quite similar in date throughout haven't we!! Even our scans haven't changed dates too much!

I have my 20wk scan in a weeks time and from 12wk -20wk seems to have just flown by! Alls ok, bg's are creeping up slowly and mostly high upon waking. Sickness at bay thankfully, albeit on meds! 

Hows your pregnancy going? Hope all is well...


----------



## Monkey (Aug 29, 2012)

hyper-Suze said:


> Seriously though, my stomach is or seems huge....I'm sure its not normal! It feels too flabby as well, I though it would have meant to have been harder!
> 
> yes we've been quite similar in date throughout haven't we!! Even our scans haven't changed dates too much!
> 
> ...



Mine too (flabby, that is!) - it's nuts, because I'm sure (from hazy memory...) that your womb only reaches your belly button by 20weeks. I'm figuring the bit above that is just all my organs shifting around to make space!

I'm ok - have scan next week too, altho a bit early as I'll only be 19+1. Are you finding out if bump's a boy or girl? 

So pleased you're feeling less sick too. I'm upping my insulin all over the place, but doing okish. Mornings are still hard work (I dropped from 10.1 to 1.9 in just under an hour one day last weekend!) but I'm just having to muddle thro it.


----------



## hyper-Suze (Sep 3, 2012)

Monkey said:


> I'm ok - have scan next week too, altho a bit early as I'll only be 19+1. Are you finding out if bump's a boy or girl?
> 
> So pleased you're feeling less sick too. I'm upping my insulin all over the place, but doing okish. Mornings are still hard work (I dropped from 10.1 to 1.9 in just under an hour one day last weekend!) but I'm just having to muddle thro it.



I am thinking of putting another continous sensor on to see whats going on overnight with my levels. I keep waking up between 10-14, not good really even though I'm going to sleep at decent levels...

I'll be 19+4 when I get my scan tmoz, I don't want to know as its our first and I want it to be one of life's natural suprises but my o/h wants to know for economical reasons. I want to put him off until we go for our 4d scan prob around 26wks. There is a place near me which is doing a great deal with a dvd of the scan, gender if we wanna know and 4 still pictures for ?99. Considering the other companies are all offering the same for ?150 I can't really grumble at that price, oh and that if we wanna find out the sex we have to pay even the nhs ?50 so for the extra to see what our baby actually looks like and the dvd is going to be ace!

What day is your scan on?


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Sep 4, 2012)

Wow time is flying by, cant belueve your nearly 20 weeks already Suzie. Glad the sickness is at bay for you. Good luck with next scan x


----------



## hyper-Suze (Sep 4, 2012)

chattygirl197811 said:


> Wow time is flying by, cant belueve your nearly 20 weeks already Suzie. Glad the sickness is at bay for you. Good luck with next scan x



Aw thanks CG, the scan was fantastic! was so well behaved and kept still when the doc needed a measurement. After the brain was measured they popped their hand up to the face and gave us a wave! Saw the heart and its 4 chambers, loads of other organs and the little legs were having a right old kick-around in the fluid! Bottom line is the doc is pleased with the sizes and formation of the baby, so yeay!

How far along are you now CG? I remember finding out so early on and each day I was aching to get to 20wks, now I'm almost there and I'm scared at how fast things are moving! Eek! Hope your keeping well with the pregnancy too...


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Sep 4, 2012)

Suzie Im 13 weeks and 4 days today. Had first scan yesterday! stuck an update in a seperate thread. Was great to see baby but was  a little wiggler so have to be re-scanned on Sept 12th again. I'm feeling a tad more energetic now in 2nd trimester. Keep us posted on your progress, baby will here before you know it! x


----------



## Monkey (Sep 7, 2012)

So pleased it all went well, Suze! Eek at the NHS charging folk to tell them the sex tho - I know some hospitals won't tell, but I didn't think they could charge!

Ours was Tuesday too, and all fine too. We were in there ages, but it was quite nice to have a scan in peace without C there!

CG, glad you're feeling a bit better too. I have to say, I've felt a million times more like me since about 15 weeks. It's brill!


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Sep 7, 2012)

Glad yr feeling better too monkey. Sounds like we are all progressing smoothly-for the time being! touch wood


----------

